# Signing in problem?



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

When I try and sign it Firefox gives me a warning message that username and password are NOT secure.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

peacem said:


> When I try and sign it Firefox gives me a warning message that username and password are NOT secure.


Have you recently upgraded Firefox?

I'm assuming it is a text box that pops up and says "Connection is not secure. Logins entered on this page could be compromised".

This is a new "feature" (I use quotes because it's actually totally annoying) of Firefox to inform you that you are on a page using HTTP (versus HTTPS) that collects passwords. Watch out, because soon Firefox is going to use that message on EVERY web page that uses HTTP, not just login/password pages. 

This information was available before (and hasn't changed, except for the new text box). Before you could see a green 'secure' padlock or else a grey padlock with a red line drawn through (insecure).

I haven't upgraded my site to HTTPS either (also a forum), but it's easy to do by purchasing a SSL certificate. They are not very expensive and it's not difficult, so I'm guessing that will be taken care of when the site gets upgraded later in the year.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

The gap in security your browser is pointing out is common on most sites, but Google/Firefox has decided to start highlighting it now. From what I know of it, it's telling you that the site is vulnerable to a MIM attack (or Man in the Middle), where someone intercepts what you are typing on the site. As far as i'm aware that is only an issue if you are using a public wifi. 

All that said, we are going to be upgrading all our networks over the coming months to implement HTTPS to make our pages secure, so it'll just be a matter of time til you will no longer see that warning message. Your password is encrypted so it remains secure.

Let us know if you have any other questions. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I've been having a similar problem for the past month or so. It varies in time but TAM will arbitrarily log me out. Sometimes after an hour or so, sometimes in as little as 10 minutes. 

Nothing major, just annoying.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Have you cleared your cookies recently? If you select remember me and it still does this it sounds like a corrupt file. Otherwise are you blocking them?

Kyle


----------

